# Can't Move Lever on John Deere 430



## Lawn Ranger (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm learning to use the John Deere 430. I have most of it under control, sort of, but I can't make one of the levers move.

In front of the seat, there is a lever with a red knob. It has a rabbit on one side of the slot, a tortoise on the other, and a big "N" in the middle. It selects between high and low range for the transmission. I can't move it to save my life. Any clues? Also, do I have to stop or slow down the engine to shift it?

I've been mowing in tortoise mode. Seems fast enough, but how would I know? Maybe I'm supposed to be in high gear.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think it is safe to say you're the only one here that owns one of those, so some pictures would help. :thumbup:


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Are you depressing the brake or clutch pedal if there is one?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Don't know if this will help or not, but I found this video. Seems like the 430 is a pretty versatile tractor, and I wouldn't mind having one when I get my next property. I don't plan on having it all manicured... gotta have a garden, and damn rototilling all that 
https://youtu.be/W1Hgv4QYzcU


----------



## Lawn Ranger (Jul 16, 2017)

I have tried depressing the brake. The manual was not a whole lot of help. Guess I'll keep yanking on it.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Try pushing down on it.


----------

